# Black GSP Puppy - First dog!



## cmpaquette88 (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi all,

I will be getting my first dog (a solid black female GSP) around Christmas and was wondering if anybody has any advice or anything they would like to share for a beginner. Any training advice would be great! Comments and pictures are welcome too! I've read three books thus far and will be continuing. Thanks!

Chris P


----------



## brookie~freak (Jul 8, 2007)

Congrats on your first pup! 

May I ask who the breeder is and if they are from Michigan? Just curious as I've never seen a solid black in person before but my interest was piqued when I saw an episode of American gundog a while back that had some all black GSP's. I believe they said that they are fairly uncommon here in the states with only a handful of breeders here so they usually come out of Germany.

Good luck w/ your new bird finder.


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

Congratulations on your forecoming pup! For advice, I'd recommend getting one in the spring. A little nicer to take them out of doors in the "wee" hours. 

If you want to train it yourself. I'd select a book that you like and follow it alone. If you would like to join a club and get alot of valuable help. You might try NAVHDA. http://www.michigannavhda.com/

For the color black. The Germans I think allow some black. But All black disqualifies them from breeding. I don't know about the AKC. 

Enjoy your pup, and don't forget to post pictures!

ATB


----------



## tigerGSP (Apr 27, 2007)

Yes please 
post some pic of the lil girl


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

congrats have fun have fun. I would second NAVHDA and did i say have fun


----------



## cmpaquette88 (Apr 19, 2005)

The breeder's name is Buck and he owns Bucceri Kennels in Quincy, MI. He provides dog training and owner trainging and owns the Wilco Hunting Preserve associated with the kennel. The litter had 7 pups (4 males, 3 females). Four were black, 1 liver, 1 black & white, and one white and liver.

As for the numbers on black GSP's, I've done some searching and found a website that claims under 5% in the USA are black and around 20% in Germany are. Although black isn't traditional for a GSP, I think it will be pretty neat (just hope everybody doesn't mistake it for lab)! I believe the AKC just started accepting solid blacks not too long ago but not 100% sure. If not thats fine, I'm just after a good bird dog and even better friend! 

I'll post a couple pics later this afternoon!

And thanks for the advice!


----------



## wirehair (Oct 16, 2007)

I have never had a dog that did not become a best friend.  
Good luck with your new pup. NAVHDA is a good place to start. The "Green Book" is a great guide and gets right to the point.


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

cmpaquette88 said:


> I believe the AKC just started accepting solid blacks not too long ago but not 100% sure.


AKC started accepting the color black about 10 years ago. Black is acceptable for every event in AKC except the breed ring.

Congrats on your new puppy, solid black GSP's are really cool looking doge in my opinion.
I've got two black and whites right now, here is my older dog Rip.


----------



## eyefisher (Nov 27, 2009)

I bought a pup from Buck and he is very knowledgeable about GSPs. Mine is solid liver and people are constantly mistaking her for a chocolate lab. If you take her out to Buck's a few times, he will give you plenty of pointers on training her. I'm sure that you'll get much advice on here, but my only 2 cents is to make sure to train WHOA. In my opinion, that is the most important command for pointing dogs. Enjoy your new pup. GSPs are a great dog/friend.


----------



## cmpaquette88 (Apr 19, 2005)

There's a pic of the lil girl last Friday, 2.5 weeks old. Lucky, that's a great looking dog! Its good hear positive feedback from someone else who has bought from Buck. Thanks! Thanks everyone for all the interest and advice!

As far as training goes, I've read a couple bird dog books (Robinson & Falk) and plan to get the Wolters Gun Dog book this week from the local library. As for whoa, I've been thinking I'll probably use the whoa post method. How soon have any of you started hunting type training? Soon after the housetraining and basic obedience?

Thanks!


----------



## KEITH207 (Feb 17, 2005)

When I got my ES pup last year I read several books and recomend "The Ultimate Guide To Bird Dog Training" by Jerome B. Robinson.

Aslo check out the web site Steady with style: http://steadywithstyle.com/

and Dobbs Training Library:
http://www.dobbsdogs.com/library/pointing/index.html

Good Luck
Keith


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

Jim Miller at Countryside also has a black GSP and has offered black litters. I admitt i thought the dog was a Lab with the tail docked off the first time i seen it. I thought, "Damn that is one hell of a pointing lab!" As Jim also breeds pointing labs.

GSP's are hell of a great dogs regardless of the color. Sort of like cars...when you find the model right for you just find the color you enjoy looking at for the next years to come; in this case prob a good 12-14.

If i had to give you some tips they would be;
1) Buy a crate and crate train your puppy!
2) Buy ear plugs so you can sleep during the first week of crate training your puppy.
3) Buy redbull, or monster or coffee so you have some spunk when you wake to take your little ball of black pepper out to pee pee every 4 hours (or less).
4) Never ever ever give him a single scrap off the dinner table! Not once!
5) Give him a minimum of 30 minutes of all out run time daily (60-120min is better); and your odds of him chewing things will go way way down!
6) Love the tar out of it and down be harsh; its a puppy!
7) Read the Walthers Gun Dog Book paying attention to critical periods.
8) Buy good quality dog food!
9) Find a good quality vet
10) Socialize him when he is over a few months old out in the public, stores and parks and such...(after his initial shots).
11) Demand he be obedient to his handler(s). In due time with the correct force.

HAVE FUN, GSP's are fun.....but for what I am finding for the first 36 months....CRAZY and lots of work. Im on month 20 with my GSP (in my Avitar)


----------



## cmpaquette88 (Apr 19, 2005)

Rugergundog said:


> Jim Miller at Countryside also has a black GSP and has offered black litters. I admitt i thought the dog was a Lab with the tail docked off the first time i seen it. I thought, "Damn that is one hell of a pointing lab!" As Jim also breeds pointing labs.
> 
> GSP's are hell of a great dogs regardless of the color. Sort of like cars...when you find the model right for you just find the color you enjoy looking at for the next years to come; in this case prob a good 12-14.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the advice! All great! Any recommendations on the dog food? The breeder uses Diamond for his dog, although I remember a recall a few years back from them... I've also heard Canidae is good. What do you use?


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

I feed Purina Pro Plan Performance, black purple bag. Cost an arm and a leg; but I have never had a problem with it; my dogs have great looking coats, clean teeth and plenty of energy. $40 for 37lb bag.

I did try the Diamond High Protein but even after a 4+ week very gradual transition over two different attempts neither of my dogs could stomach it without problems...and mess!

So PPPF for me...has lots of stuff in it that is good for the dog also. I do believe there are other great foods that don't cost so much. Purina is likely soaking me a good deal for those full page ads in the mags.


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

Best of luck, have fun and make sure to post pics regularly!


----------



## eyefisher (Nov 27, 2009)

Sorry all. I'm new to this and haven't figured out how to post pics. I just figured out how to set my avatar. If anyone has tips on how to post pics, I would appreciate it. Anyway, here's my 4 yr old GSP.


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

It's the easiest way.


----------



## part timer (Sep 30, 2003)

Black GSPs can be registered, bred and participate in any AKC event except for confirmation. No limitations on black GSPs for NAVHDA.

As others have said the color is more common in Germany but there are more popping up in the US.


----------



## francismcgee (Jul 13, 2009)

Ruger has some great advise there, can't disagree with anything and I have followed almost everything he mentioned. We are at 13 months of GSP puppy-hood. I will add a few things:

1) If you haven't trained a gun dog before, I would highly recommend getting in touch with someone to mentor you through the process. Sounds like Buck (your breeder) would be a good choice. This can be invaluable, mostly for your own confidence in the training process. There can be TONS of information on training a dog, but IMO the most important thing is handler confidence and consistency.

2) Read and ask questions a lot. I wish I knew about this forum before I bought my pup. Sounds like you are off to a good start.

3) Exercise physically AND mentally. GSPs are highly intelligent and need both types of exercise daily. Keep mental training short (15 minutes) and always end on a good note...know when to quit. Start right away when you get your pup.


FWIW...we fed Diamond puppy until she was 10 months old. I'm assuming that is what your breeder is feeding. We are now feeding Arkat Enhance 30-22. Keep in mind, there will be countless recommendations, websites, and opinions about food. Best advise I have heard...feed what works for you (price and availability) and your dog (energy, stool, coat). To maintain weight on a GSP, most people will likely feed some variation of 30% protein, 20% fat. Check this forum for food recommendations.


----------



## cmpaquette88 (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi Guys,

Figured you all might like to see some new pics of the little girl. I picked Remi up Wednesday morning and she's making a very fast adaption to her new home! She will be 7 weeks old on Sunday. She's showing signs of catching on to housebreaking already and has done a few sight points on her toys. She likes to take regular naps on my lap. Might not be a problem now but maybe when shes 50 lbs it will be a different story! :lol:She already has my heart!

Merry Christmas!!


----------

